# Losing weight



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I just noticed this forum here... I have had problems with my weight since I was bout 11 or so. I swear I pulled calories from the air. As a teenager, I always ate way better than others my age, but stayed chunky. It always really bothered me alot. I also had gall stones when I was about 10, and had attacks up until 17 or so. I guess I just feel the need to talk about it here. I have lost most of my weight, and I'm still losing. 

When I was around 16/17 I finally buckled down, and couldn't stand the excess weight anymore. I cut back, I had to cut way back to actually lose any weight. I was eating either a banana or apple for breakfast, for lunch I would have a glass of tea (lightly sweetened) with one slice of wheat bread and a piece of bologna, and then at supper, I would just eat a small portion of whatever mom made. No snacks, no nothing. If I ate much more than this at all, I would not lose weight, even with exercise. Exercising made me hungry anyway, and I would have to eat. I had (and have) alot of muscle, I could run a few miles a day, but if I hardly ate anything at all, I would still hold onto or even slowly gain weight. Well, I finally was really getting close to what I wanted to weigh, but started having gall stone attacks really bad. If I allows myself to gain a little weight, they kind of went away, but when I'd lose a few pounds, back they would come. I had one especially bad attack that left me in bed for days, and I was even jaundiced. The pain of the gall bladder attacks was awful. Finally my cousin came out to spend the night one night, and brought some double stuff oreos. I ate a couple with a little milk, and woke up within a few hours of going to bed and feeling that pain coming on. I had had it so many times, I would just wake up immediately at the slightest twinge, nervous, knowing what was coming. Throwing up helped even though I hated throwing up, I immediately went and did. It finally subsided and I was able to go back to bed. I woke up sick. It was the 4th of July. I went to my grandparents for the 4th, but I could hardly sit up in the chair outside. Finally the pain increased, the dull ache, so bad I went inside to see if I could vomit. I did, but the pain got worse still. I went and laid down on the bed. Then I got sick and had to throw up. My cousin came in and I asked him to get my mom. She came in and I told her I had to go to the hospital. She knew it had to be bad. We went home briefly and mom looked up some stuff (she's an RN). I layed down the whole time, and threw up 7 times, just green bile. I have the neon green towel I threw up in to prove it! Throwing up hurt so bad because of the pressure it put on my abdomen. I couldn't stand to sit up it hurt so bad, but I had to to vomit. We went to the hospital, it ended up I had pancreatitis. A gall stone had gotten into my pancreatic duct. I ended up having my gall bladder removed over it. When I came out of the hospital, I was only about 10-15 lbs. from my goal weight, but I couldn't lose. I ended up gaining most of my weight back slowly over the next couple years. 

I got sick about 1 year ago (I'm 20 BTW), just had no energy, kept having slumps in the middle of the day. Awful, was hungry constantly. I wanted to work in my garden, but I just couldn't make my body do it. Mom took me to a doctor, who was an MD as well as holistic doctor. My adrenal glands were caput, and I had mercury and tin toxicity. We got the mercury down to safe levels, and improved my adrenal glands. Then I found out about coconut oil, this was really when I finally started to get better. I started the coconut oil, which supports the thyroid (I also had a very low basal temperature, indicative of poor thyroid function) among other things. I lost 6 lbs in a month, without changing my eating habits (mind you they were good in the first place). I had never done that before. I started bike riding, trying to help things along. I was losing about 1-2 lbs. per week. This was back in June. I was also taking superfood. I slowly healed and I had lost about 13 lbs. I got to where I was only losing maybe a lb a week or hardly any at all, but I was feeling better each day, and I wasn't gaining. Finally I did a liver cleanse to try to help the tin toxicity. I lost about 5 lbs after the cleanse, with no diet change. 

So far I have lost about 20 lbs. I eat like a normal person now, and am slowly losing weight. I have another 15 or so to go. I feel GOOD. I just did a second liver flush that ended Thursday. 

I guess what I am saying, is it's not just how much you eat and how much you exercise, I believe most people who are overweight have something wrong with them health wise. Maybe they are toxic, maybe their body is missing something it's not getting in it's food. Your body shouldn't want more food than it needs. 

I think some keys to losing weight are:

-eat whole foods only, limit junky foods, especially things with corn syrup, white flour, and white sugar
-exersize
-cleanse your colon! Your bowels should actually move with as many meals each day, but 1-2 times per day is OK
-cleanse your liver, it is important for getting rid of toxins and for weight loss. Your body will hold onto water or fat to dilute or store toxins to save your life. Need to have your colon moving properly before you do this.
-take a good virgin coconut oil, if nothing else, it is energizing (medium chain fatty acids are used up readily for energy)
-listen to your body, pay attention to those little things you shrug off, try to figure out what's causing them


----------

